# Reader's Digest Albums for sale



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

I have been cleaning out my unused stuff and have for sale 12 LP (33 1/3 rpm) albums. 10 of them are from the 1950's and 1960's Reader's Digest Collections.

Album titles are listed with pictures of all albums at the end. Titles with (*) are not Reader's Digest.
I don't know what these are worth, so make me an offer. I can deliver within 1 hour of zip code 65747. Shipping is not an option as I am on a VERY FIXED income. E-mail me at [email protected] with subject "Records".

Album: Number of records in album:
Stardust 9 records
On Wings of Song 6 records
Jack Benny* 6 records
Background Moods 10 records
Worlds Greatest Waltzes 3 records
Music of Faith & Inspiration 3 records
Mood Music for Dining 10 records
Al Hirt Dixieland Jazz* 4 records
Country Music Jamboree 3 records / 2 copies
The Great Band Era 10 records
The Swing Years 6 records


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

No replies as of now. Guess there is nobody out there that likes these things any more.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Pepsiboy said:


> I have been cleaning out my unused stuff and have for sale 12 LP (33 1/3 rpm) albums. 10 of them are from the 1950's and 1960's Reader's Digest Collections.
> 
> Album titles are listed with pictures of all albums at the end. Titles with (*) are not Reader's Digest.
> I don't know what these are worth, so make me an offer. I can deliver within 1 hour of zip code 65747. Shipping is not an option as I am on a VERY FIXED income. E-mail me at [email protected] with subject "Records".
> ...


No takers yet. They will be going into the trash Monday morning. We need the storage space for other things.

Dave


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm sorry you haven't been able to find anyone. I'm just too far away or I'd snatch some of them up!


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, the LP's are gone. Crunched well in the back of the trash truck.

Mods can delete this thread. Thanks.

Dave


----------

